# Angelfish with red streaks



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you post a picture?

Any chance the coloration is normal, or is this something that has come and gone?


----------



## jdrawe (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my first time adding a pic... Hopefully it works.


----------



## jdrawe (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think it was always present when he was younger, but it has definitely been present the last few years. Sometimes less pronounced than other times, but always present.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't see anything that stands out as abnormal. To me that looks like regular blood supply, unless the color is more washed out in the photo than in real life?


----------



## jdrawe (Feb 7, 2010)

I was able to get much clearer pictures after playing with my camera for a bit.

So is it normal for them to have a red streak at the base of their fins from blood supply? I see pictures of other white angels and they look completely white.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

My angels have a red streak at the bottom of their top fin too. It's right where the fin meats the body. Like yours, I didn't notice it untill they were older. It's more pronounced on a lighter colored fish. My fish seem healthy.


----------



## N8thanExpl0sion (Feb 2, 2010)

Fishy stretch marks? lol just kidding


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think all we are seeing is poor coloration. Sorry. Please stop medicating him for being him...


----------



## jdrawe (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL... I have stopped medicating him. I haven't medicated him in a couple of years. I gave up on the red going away. It's just that nearly every time you look up "red streak on angelfish" you get all these hits about Septicemia and how it's so deadly and you need to treat right away!!!! It scared me. It's nice that I can finally relax and consider it normal. This fish has been quite the trooper putting up with me. 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Perfectly nice looking male koi, you know there are red koi angels and red angels, colors like orange and red get more profound as the fish gets older.


----------

